# Apolagy to North wind and everyone else here



## wetwork (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay, so I just read the "Why we trap" post by Fox, and I understand why you all got so upset yesterday. I apolagize whole heartedly, for offending anyone. Though the questions I raised at the beginning seemed sincere at the time, they now look more like criticism. I admit my ignorance on the subject, and will refrain from making anymore such comments, until I am more educated. Who knows, I may even decide to try trapping myself one day. So I would kindly ask if you all could please excuse this particular FNG, for his questions and comments of yesterday? Good luck to all of you in your outdoor pursuits.
wetwork


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to the board wetwork. I think your post set everyone off mostly because you don't have any time here yet. That's often an indicator of an anti in disguise just looking to stir the pot. Your apology will probably go a long way in showing your earnestness as a sportsman to the group.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I read all the posts and decided not to reply to the other thread, but will say it takes a man to apologize on here. I am sure everyone will forgive you for your comments. No issues from me. OT


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome........Pull up a chair..........You'll learn a lot.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the forum wetwork. I'm gone for a couple days and you get everyone all fired up.:evilsmile 

Most of the guys on here are just hobby trappers who saw the pictures posted and got interested in trapping. Since there are only about 8000 trappers in the state were a pretty close bunch of guys and protect the sport we love.

You won't see a bunch of bickering on here like a lot of the other forums on the sight. Everyone who wants to start or just ask a question will get a polite and truthful responce on what trapping is all about.:SHOCKED:

You dont have to worry about me posting any pictures as you have to have traps in the ground to catch something.:gaga:

Griff


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Accepted.  Sent ya a pm.

Chris


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, I have to admit ... I was a little 'wrapped around the axle' last night, but everything I posted was sincere and accurate (maybe except the deer hunting part). 

I guess this morning, I have realized that nothing I wrote was more accurate than my opening statment ... that you must have 'Mighty big balls'. Because, it took a real man to come back on here and post an apology as you did.

As Griff pointed out, many of us on here know each other in one way or another. Either just through the forum, or through the forum and in person. And as you unfortunately found out ... are not afraid to stand up for each other.:lol: And he hit the nail on the head ... the pictures do get other people interested in the sport (exactly what happened to me several years ago). 

Also, you will find no better people on this entire M-S.com website, than the ones that frequent the trapping forum. We are *generally* all pretty good natured and very helpfull. As for myself, I try to help anyone that wants it ... I feal it is repaying a debt, owed to members of this forum. It was a member from this site that helped me trap my first beaver several years back (thank you Multibeard).

Well, you certianly came into the forums with a big bang, on your first day, ... :lol: ... but I have to say welcome. As someone else already stated ... pull up a chair and learn a little bit. You might even decide to put down that deer rifle and pick up trapping.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Wetwork, Here's a video that will help you learn about trapping and traps.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsj-2o0ux14


----------



## wetwork (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I needed it after yesterday. You will be happy to know that I am up to about 3 inches tall now, which is a whole lot better than the 1 inch I felt yesterday. I'm still looking around here, and I'm liking what I see more and more. NW thanks for the acceptance and the vid, it helped tremendousley.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If I said I've never been wrong.....;well.... I'd be wrong. Takes character to admitt it, good on you.

Your a litte far away for me, but if you feel like taking a drive, the guys at the F&T Post (at the top of the page) Ralph and Shawn, are top shelf. They have all the supplies and answers.

And yes, I got drawn in by the pics on here, that's what got me started.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Your welcome! My hats off to you for taking in all the info and sticking around!!!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Wet

Welcome to the forum!

I hope you do try trapping.

If you do decide to trap, then plan on spending a lot of time doing your research, so you understand how to harvest fur bearers as humanely as possible.

The Trappers on this forum can be a great resource for any new trapper getting started. So ask plenty of questions.




> You dont have to worry about me posting any pictures as you have to have traps in the ground to catch something.


Hey Mike,

It only got down to -30 deg. the other night, so I think I will wait until January, just to make sure the fur is prime.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you trying to make us all envy you Dave? Watch out I here those wolverines are kind of nasty. Let us know how your line goes.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

> Watch out I here those wolverines are kind of nasty.


You are right about Wolverines. But the grizzlies are the bad boys that I am most concerned about.

One bad grizzly torn the front door off of someone house this fall, apparently looking for food. The salmon run was not that good this year and bears are really hungry.

They were home at the time and responded with guns loaded, but the bear wisely left without entering the house.

Hopefully all the bear will be fast asleep when I head into the woods.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

You are correct about the bears I got this in an email


Thank God for guns in Alaska.

Why we carry guns in Alaska?

This guy lives just outside of Soldotna, Alaska.

Ruger .454 Casull (and some "hot" 350 grain solids).

Friends,

Have I got a story for you guys!


King season is over, and since I had a day off before silvers start, I
thought I would go for a walk! This occurred at 11:16 am this morning
(Sunday), just 2/10 of a mile from my house.

ON OUR ROAD while walking my dogs (ironically trying to get in shape for
hunting season!) for the record, this is in a residential area-not back in
the woods . . . No bow hunting . . . No stealth occurring . . . I
heard a twig snap . . . And looked back . . . Full on charge-a huge
brownie, ears back, head low and motorin' full speed! Came with zero
warning; no Woof, no popping of the teeth, no standing up, nothing like
what you think or see on TV! It charged from less than 20 yards and was
on me in about one-second! Totally surreal . . . I just started
shooting in the general direction . . . And praise God that my second
shot (or was it my third?) rolled him at 5 feet and he skidded to a stop
10 feet BEYOND where I was shooting from . . . I actually sidestepped
him and fell over backwards on the last shot . . . And his momentum
carried him to a stop past where I fired my first shot!

It was a prehistoric old boar .. . . No teeth . . . No fat . . .
Weighed between 900-1000 Lbs and took five men to DRAG it onto a tilt-bed
trailer! Big bear . . . Its Paw measured out at about a 9 1/2 footer!

Never-ever-thought 'it' would happen to me! It's always some other smuck
. . . Right?

Well, no bull .. . . I am still high on adrenaline . . . With my gut
in a Knot (felt like I did 10000 crunches without stopping)! Almost puked
for an hour after . . . Had the burps and couldn't even stand up as the
troopers conducted their investigation! Totally wiped me out . . .
can't even put that feeling into words . . . By far the most emotion I
have ever felt at once!

No doubt that God was with me, as I brought my Ruger .454 Casull (and some
"hot" 350 grain solids) just for the heck of it . . . And managed to
draw and snap shoot (pointed, never even aimed!) from the hip! Total luck
shot!

All I can say is Praise God for my safety and for choosing to leave the
wife and kids at home on this walk!
CB LovinLife

Windows 7: Simplify your


----------

